# Is OnStar Standard on ALL 2011??



## lilmrsyeti (Mar 3, 2012)

I've been looking all over the internet, trying to read up and learn all I can about our "New" 2011 Cruze LT...All I have read, talks about OnStar..even on the LS Models...but mine doesn't have it?? Or if it does, I've yet to see it on my car. Was this something that the original owner had to ask for when buying, or is this Standard on all the Cruzes?

Also, what about the USB port? I have the AUX in my console and right beside it, looks like where something could have been added, but wasn't...

Before we bought the car, I done lots of research and thought both of these things were Standard on all models...so didn't look for it when test driving..wish now I would have looked more at the "Gadgets" instead of worrying so much about how it drove. LOL


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Got stuck with OnStar and XM, whether I wanted it or not. Circuitry wise, requires a lot more than adding two GPS chips and a touch screen for GPS they want an extra thousand for. Did look at a lot of 2011's and 12's, everyone I saw, well the ECO on up had OnStar and XM. With turn by turn GPS, Onstar, and XM, can run you an extra 500 bucks per year just to use it.

Son was telling me, with XM after a year, still trying to get him to pay for it at six bucks per month. Not sure about OnStar.

Do know this, without giving them your CC number, a bunch of electronics you paid for is just gathering dust.

One benefit, no longer feel lonely and forgotten, always get an email to cheer me up from OnStar or XM.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I have the cheapest model 2011 LS and it came standard with Onstar. I think all US Cruzes have it. The USB is not standard on the LS.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Onstar is standard on all GM cars except for rental fleet units. If you do not have the blue button on the mirror, than you do not have it. If you bought a used one that was a rental, many of those do not have onstar.


----------



## newcruzer17 (Feb 8, 2012)

NickD said:


> Got stuck with OnStar and XM, whether I wanted it or not. Circuitry wise, requires a lot more than adding two GPS chips and a touch screen for GPS they want an extra thousand for. Did look at a lot of 2011's and 12's, everyone I saw, well the ECO on up had OnStar and XM. With turn by turn GPS, Onstar, and XM, can run you an extra 500 bucks per year just to use it.
> Do know this, without giving them your CC number, a bunch of electronics you paid for is just gathering dust.


OnStar is a profit center for GM, they want the subscription fees because the equipment costs them very little to install, they charge a lot for it on the sticker price, and get the monthly fee to use it from the customer. You get it on every new GM product at the consumer level UNLESS you order one without it. Any dealer stock will have OnStar installed.

NickD you are correct, without giving them your CC# the equipment is worthless. I disabled mine so I also lost the bluetooth for my cell phone, but when and where I go is none of GM's business. I am quite happy without OnStar.


----------



## lilmrsyeti (Mar 3, 2012)

> Onstar is standard on all GM cars except for rental fleet units. If you do not have the blue button on the mirror, than you do not have it. If you bought a used one that was a rental, many of those do not have onstar.



Mine was not a rental..or at least the salesman told me it was a 1 owner car...and no, I do not have OnStar...my rear view mirror just looks like a standard mirror..no buttons or anything. Really wish I would have noticed this before buying it.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

lilmrsyeti said:


> Mine was not a rental..or at least the salesman told me it was a 1 owner car...and no, I do not have OnStar...my rear view mirror just looks like a standard mirror..no buttons or anything. Really wish I would have noticed this before buying it.


1 owner rental car.


----------



## OverHeight (Jan 8, 2012)

David1 said:


> Onstar is standard on all GM cars except for rental fleet units. If you do not have the blue button on the mirror, than you do not have it. If you bought a used one that was a rental, many of those do not have onstar.


Not true in Canada, My 2011 LT does not have Onstar.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Is OnStar offered in Canada?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

newcruzer17 said:


> OnStar is a profit center for GM, they want the subscription fees because the equipment costs them very little to install, they charge a lot for it on the sticker price, and get the monthly fee to use it from the customer. You get it on every new GM product at the consumer level UNLESS you order one without it. Any dealer stock will have OnStar installed.
> 
> NickD you are correct, without giving them your CC# the equipment is worthless. I disabled mine so I also lost the bluetooth for my cell phone, but when and where I go is none of GM's business. I am quite happy without OnStar.


Understand that Bluetooth will work when the OnStar free subscription ends. Mine is still active, but do know I can make a hands off cell call in my garage, but can't contact OnStar nor do I get XM reception when my Cruze is in the garage.

How did you disable OnStar?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

lilmrsyeti said:


> I've been looking all over the internet, trying to read up and learn all I can about our "New" 2011 Cruze LT...All I have read, talks about OnStar..even on the LS Models...but mine doesn't have it?? Or if it does, I've yet to see it on my car. Was this something that the original owner had to ask for when buying, or is this Standard on all the Cruzes?
> 
> Also, what about the USB port? I have the AUX in my console and right beside it, looks like where something could have been added, but wasn't...
> 
> Before we bought the car, I done lots of research and thought both of these things were Standard on all models...so didn't look for it when test driving..wish now I would have looked more at the "Gadgets" instead of worrying so much about how it drove. LOL



lilmrsyeti,
The only models that do not come with OnStar are Fleet or Government ordered vehicles. Also if you do have a USB port it would be located in the center console. If you would like me to look into the options that your vehicle has I will need you to send me a PM with your VIN number. I look forward to hearing back from you. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## lilmrsyeti (Mar 3, 2012)

Thank you Stacy...just sent you a PM!!


----------

